# Old Time Photos thread.



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought that since many of us have some unique and beautiful pictures from life in the "Good Ol' Days", that we could have a thread to add photos, and describe briefly where they are from, and maybe , how they relate to us, if they are connected to our past, or our family history.

I am starting out with a picture of the old farmhouse where my folks went through the depression, in Northern Idaho. It was a large house on 160 acres, and was said to have originally been a stagecoach stop , back when the road to Canada went through that area.

My folks lived there when I was born, but moved when I was still a little girl. One of my favorite memories was the trips we took to the old ranch, and I got to explore inside the house, and play the old pump organ that was in the big parlor area.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2014)

This is my grandmother Crandall taken during the teens.i think she was married to grandpa as I remember this old pistol as a child. My son has a huge blowup of this picture framed and on his family room wall. It is titled, Grandma was a Rebel.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2014)

1913 photo of all my great uncles, grandfathers and grandfather Harold who is left on top row. They were all stone masons and very proud of their trade.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 26, 2014)

Tom Blake . . . Long, long before the Kooks took over . . .


----------



## That Guy (Feb 26, 2014)

My dad learned to fly in the Stearman "Yellow Peril" and flew combat in the Soloman Islands during WWII.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 26, 2014)

Lois: I cleaned this photo up, Hope you like it.


----------



## GDAD (Mar 1, 2014)

Lois: Hope you like this.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2014)

My grandmother, far right, at her one room schoolhouse where she taught grades 1 - 6 near Preston, NY.

Mostly all my kinfolk at the old summer camp at Plymouth Reservoir, So. Plymouth, NY.
Looks like someone forgot the Banjo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

My mother and father.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2014)

This is my wife's parents. Don't have many pictures of them. Too busy raising kids I guess.


----------



## GDAD (Mar 5, 2014)

SEABREEZE: I touched up your photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you GDAD, you're very kind.


----------



## GDAD (Mar 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you GDAD, you're very kind.




No problem my friend, if you have anymore I am only to happy to see what I can Do,
Just right click those above & save,   Cheers,


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

My one and only time on a horse named Freddy. Scared to death.
My first dog, Sally. Had to be put down due to distemper. They didn't have the shots back then in the Middle Ages.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Tom Blake . . . Long, long before the Kooks took over . . .



This is so cool!!  I know we girls were so nuts about the Beach Boys, and up here in Oregon we used dream of meeting a surfer guy with sun-bleached, blonde hair, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

GDAD said:


> SEABREEZE: I touched up your photos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663
> ...



what wonderful photos, and a good job on the touch-up gdad!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

I inherited the family photos and they are mostly in boxes but one day, like to get them all sorted out  Here are some of my fave "nutty" photos.  My mom, grandmother and older brother Ron:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2014)

Love them Nwlady!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Love them Nwlady!



Glad you liked them  I was so glad to get all the old photos back, as they kind of got stuffed in different family member closets for a few years  hugs, Denise


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

Denise, Looks like you missed out on one of those genetics. :Rolf:


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe we're quadruplets, with Vivjen & Denise as the other two. Look out world!!! :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2014)

Pappy, love the pics of you on the horse and with your doggy, sad that you lost him like that.  I'm like you, I remember being on one pony ride as a young kid, and the horse behind me had his head right next to me...needless to say I was scared and crying, wanted out of that predicament right away...never had been near horses before that, and when I was young, I was even afraid of dogs.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, Looks like you missed out on one of those genetics. :Rolf:



Well, sort of, you obviously haven't got a good look at my schnoz!! LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, my mom always told me that she just didn't know where I came from for sure, she thought maybe they switched babies on her in the hospital.  She never had any luck finding out for sure though.  On star-lit nights I sometimes hope to see my people coming for me.  They land in a field nearby, and get off the ship and come up to my place.  Every one of them will look just like me, and they'll say "comon denise, it's finally time to come home"


----------



## Phantom (Mar 8, 2014)

B.... good job Gdad


----------



## GDAD (Mar 8, 2014)

NWLADy: Hope you like them.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2014)

What I wouldn't give to have those curls and head of hair back.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh thanks Gdad, that was so kind and you did a great job!  Boy, the frames are sure perdier then the subjects, LOL!! Denise:bighug:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> What I wouldn't give to have those curls and head of hair back.



omygosh, you were such a little rascal, I can see it in your smile, LOL!!  You mom looks so much like my mom did, I'll have to get another photo of her up and show you  Denise


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Touching to see all these photos of loved ones from the past, some now gone. Here is my husband at the height of his youth. He's long lost that but I see him through love's eyes where he's forever young:

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)][/COLOR]


----------



## GDAD (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2014)

Me, my mom, uncle and cousin.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2014)

So cute Pappy!


----------



## Ina (Apr 1, 2014)

Great picture Pappy. Must have been spring time, look at those white shoes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> Great picture Pappy. Must have been spring time, look at those white shoes. :thumbsup:



yes Ina, my uncle Ed was a spiffy dresser. So was my Dad, but Mom and Dad had divorced by then.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2014)

My step- grandmother and grandfather holding my step-father Charlie. This was taken in Jackson Hole, WY gosh knows when. All I know was that grandfather was a rootin-tootin cowboy, as the chaps show, and they lived in their self built log cabin. Grandfather, Jack, was a very good artist. I have one of his paintings hanging in my Florida room which I will post later.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 6, 2014)

My late mother's family - taken in Glasgow c.1920

Mother - young girl standing centre
to her right - seated, her grandfather (my great-grandfather) and standing, her parents (my grandfather & mother)
to her left - seated, her grandmother (my great-grandmother) and standing her aunt.

Not sure about the others, one of the young boys seated is mother's younger brother - my uncle.


----------



## GDAD (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Apr 6, 2014)

Gael said:


> Touching to see all these photos of loved ones from the past, some now gone. Here is my husband at the height of his youth. He's long lost that but I see him through love's eyes where he's forever young:
> 
> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)]View attachment 6180[/COLOR]


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2014)

Pappy said:


> My step- grandmother and grandfather holding my step-father Charlie. This was taken in Jackson Hole, WY gosh knows when. All I know was that grandfather was a rootin-tootin cowboy, as the chaps show, and they lived in their self built log cabin. Grandfather, Jack, was a very good artist. I have one of his paintings hanging in my Florida room which I will post later.



this is is one of his paintings done in the fifties. It is oil on masonite and I have cleaned it up some because of 60 years of cigarette smoke. He did several with Wild West scenes but each relative received a different picture.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2014)

Wonderful painting Pappy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

This is my grandmother. I never met her because she died many years before I was born.


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

And this is my grandfather. Also died way before I was born.


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

My dad when he was a teen.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 25, 2014)

*Electricity in north Idaho*

This is my father beside his line truck, and me in my stroller, around 1947 . He was the first lineman for the REA when electricity came to northern Idaho. My mom and dad were the ones who got the first members signed up for the Rural Electric Association in that area. He said it cost $1 to sign up, and they had to loan some of the people the dollar so they could have power.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2014)

1913...my grandfather, rear left, with his brothers, Kenneth and Claude. Didn't know the other relatives.


----------



## Kaya (May 25, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Love all the photos! :coolpics:


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

My dad. I posted elsewhere, I didn't see him from the time I was two, and Facebook-found my family of origin a couple of years ago. My cousin told me they lit up the phones from Minnesota to Alaska and out to both coasts "We found the girls!!!"

*I'm the towhead*





I was completely unexpected, mom couldn't afford another crib for a time so figured she'd just double stack us until it was time to get a bed for my sister, lol!





Dad, Grandpa, Grandma, Cousin Doug ... his daughter Deb in front. Don't know who that boy is on right.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Well, my mom always told me that she just didn't know where I came from for sure, she thought maybe they switched babies on her in the hospital.  She never had any luck finding out for sure though.  On star-lit nights I sometimes hope to see my people coming for me.  They land in a field nearby, and get off the ship and come up to my place.  Every one of them will look just like me, and they'll say "comon denise, it's finally time to come home" View attachment 5737



Same! Which is ironic, because I look JUST like her. .... maybe that was the problem.

I thought I was adopted, though. My three sisters had brown eyes, mine are blue-green. They are right-handed, I'm left-handed. They had brown/blond hair, mine was red. I was the only one with dimples. Etc. "The milkman it is!"


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Gael said:


> Touching to see all these photos of loved ones from the past, some now gone. Here is my husband at the height of his youth. He's long lost that but I see him through love's eyes where he's forever young:
> 
> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)]View attachment 6180[/COLOR]



I get the feeling that's how the Queen saw Phillip in this picture.


----------



## kcvet (May 25, 2014)

my late dad. right after Pearl Harbor








and my late mom. this was in Dec 1944


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Good gravy, what a gorgeous pair.


----------



## kcvet (May 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Good gravy, what a gorgeous pair.



thank you. my sister and I still miss them


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

kcvet said:


> thank you. my sister and I still miss them



I don't know that that bit ever passes. When I was posting about my mom earlier, I started crying, and it's been over three years.


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

Thanks BDBoop.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Hi, Ina! Enjoying your holiday weekend?


----------



## kcvet (May 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I don't know that that bit ever passes. When I was posting about my mom earlier, I started crying, and it's been over three years.



same here. we lost mom last year in July. he passed away in Dec 97. just a few days before Christmas


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 25, 2014)

My maternal grandfather.

 My mother


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

kcvet said:


> same here. we lost mom last year in July. he passed away in Dec 97. just a few days before Christmas



Oh, my. That's never okay with me, the Christmas losses. And mom is just quite frankly far too new a loss to be anything but grief-stricken.

Remember, back in the day; there was a period of mourning. Often a year, sometimes two. It was so appropriate, I have no idea why it was done away with. I think people should at least get that much time as a given if they want it. I understand that for some, it's too much time, and they want to return to wearing bright colors and kicking up their heels, but for those who are still hurting, it should be understood. "This was my mother from before time, and this loss has blown a rather large hole in my heart and life."


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

BDBoop, Michael is watching the auto races, and 13 y/o retriever, and the almost 2 y/o 8.2 lbs. yorkie are happily sleeping on him. Man and furkids are being blissfully lazy. I'm still in pity mode. But they tell me time will fix all.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> View attachment 6948My maternal grandfather.
> 
> View attachment 6949 My mother



WHOA!  You look a great deal like her, don't you.


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

I enjoyed looking at those photos.


----------

